
Out of control Chinese space station about to fall to Earth - kwilczynski
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/tiangong-1-chinese-space-station-falling-to-earth-china-cnsa-nasa-when-date-a7999526.html
======
kwilczynski
This does feel a little bit like watch a science fiction TV series, or
something along these lines.

~~~
eesmith
Or going back to 1979 and the fall of Skylab.

